# Salve da un forse nuovo utente

## argo

Premesso che sono nuovo del forum ma non di Gentoo che ho usato per 2 anni.

Ultimamente sto sempre di più provando il desiderio di tornare a Windows non certo per la sua semplicità ma per la totale assenza di forum con persone

che sanno tutto, predicono tutto (vincere al super enalotto non sono capaci però) e sono pro forti, ubbua e ......... via dicendo.

Onenstamente avrei l'idea di tornare a Gentoo quello che vorrei chiedere è se anche qua ci sono persone stupide, supponenti e che offendono le famiglie ... come successo sul forum di ubuntu.

Grazie

----------

## Onip

prova un po' e vedi, io non ne ho mai incontrate.

Al massimo qualche episodio un po' di tempo fa, conclusosi con un bel ban.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

a me sembra un forum molto tranquillo questo.

Penso uno dei migliori che conosca, sotto tutti i punti di vista.

----------

## UVI

Benvenuto

quoto fbcyborg, 

personalmente ritengo che questo sia il miglior forum al mondo   :Wink: .

Ho trovato molte persone disponibili a chiarire i miei dubbi, e ho imparato molto sia da loro che dal manuale Gentoo   :Laughing: 

Sono sicuro ti troverai bene (se deciderai di rimanere qui)

----------

## Nio84

Bhe non ti aspetterai mica che ti diano la lista degli stupidi per PM  o che qualcuno se ne esca fuori con "io sono stupido"   :Shocked: 

L'unica cosa è provare ...bazzicare un po il forum e vedere ...

Benvenuto

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Onenstamente avrei l'idea di tornare a Gentoo quello che vorrei chiedere è se anche qua ci sono persone stupide, supponenti e che offendono le famiglie ... come successo sul forum di ubuntu. 

 

chiedi all'oste se il vino è buono   :Laughing: 

comunque, mah... flame s'innescano pure qui.

basta starne fuori e non buttar benzina sul fuoco...

ho notato più frequentemente che i "supponenti" si trovano più spesso tra i neo-gentooisti che tra gli altri.

poi, beh, bisogna anche saper accettare le critiche e chiedere le cose in modo garbato.

(comunque, questa è la mia personale opinione)

benvenuto   :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Io non sono ne pro forte ne ubbua, ma se hai bisogno...

----------

## bandreabis

Magari ad un certo punto arriva un rompiballe come me che ti dice (ma mi spiace, senza insultare famiglia o parenti - ma se vuoi mi impegno   :Laughing:  ):

"Hai letto la netiquette? Ti pare che un topic come questo possa andare nel ramo principale del forum italiano???"

E se poi fosse un moderatore di questa sezione direbbe anche: "Sposto in Forum di discussione"...   :Twisted Evil: 

Saluti e goditi Gentoo ed il suo mitico forum.   :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> comunque, mah... flame s'innescano pure qui.

 veramente in quattro anni ne ricordo solo due (e per uno m'illudo di esser stato tra i principali artefici della dipartita del deficiente) di cui uno finito in ban (e di recente).

ed un certo pesce d'aprile in cui siete cascati...  :Twisted Evil: 

nessuno ha voglia di iniziarne uno?

----------

## Ic3M4n

Secondo me il problema principale è:

 *argo wrote:*   

> Ultimamente sto sempre di più provando il desiderio di tornare a Windows non certo per la sua semplicità ma per la totale assenza di forum con persone
> 
> che sanno tutto, predicono tutto (vincere al super enalotto non sono capaci però) e sono pro forti, ubbua e ......... via dicendo. 

 

Nessuno ti obbliga a frequentare un forum se vuoi utilizzare linux  :Wink: 

utilizza il sistema operativo con cui ti trovi meglio, se hai problemi documentati, fai ricerche, se non trovi nulla... scrivi in maniera pacata e gentile (cosa che dovrebbe essere fatta ogni giorno per ogni cosa) e vedrai che qualcuno che ne sa sul tale argomento risponde.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ragà, ma possibile che argo abbia aperto questa discussione, e dopo tutte queste risposte non abbia ancora replicato?

Sarà uno spammer, e ci siamo caduti tutti?

----------

## ago

beh effettivamente questo thread mi sembr un po strano per non dire altro...

Non ho mai pensato di usare una distribuzione in base all'utenza del forum...è come fasciarsi la testa prima di romperla  :Smile: 

P.S. @argo

Nel momento in cui dovessi avere problemi, su freenode ci sono anche #gentoo,#gentoo-it

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ragà, ma possibile che argo abbia aperto questa discussione, e dopo tutte queste risposte non abbia ancora replicato?
> 
> Sarà uno spammer, e ci siamo caduti tutti?

 

 :Laughing:  o magari, dopo aver letto le prime risposte, è corso a compilare!

----------

## oRDeX

O magari cercava degli stupidi con cui attaccare bottone ed una volta scoperta l'assenza di questi si è dato alla fuga..

 :Cool:  Io sono stupido!

----------

## ago

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  Io sono stupido!

 

Non avevamo dubbi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bi-andrea

argo scusa ma mi verebbe voglia di tirarti in testa qualcosa..............

Io dopo Windows 98 non so nemmeno che cos'è, tant'è vero che uso linux sia in casa che in ufficio, nei forum alle volte è difficile trovare la persona giusta, perchè ogni uno ha esperienze diverse e spesso sono avanti rispetto a te, ti danno delle dritte, ma poi devi fare i conti con la tua esperienza/conoscenza e magari prendere qualche libro di linux non farebbe male, perchè questo mondo è una galasia a parte che non ha niente a che vedere con Windows & C., magari con Unix, io personalmente ho riscrontrato di conoscere RedHat/Fedora, ma molto meno di Gentoo ora che lo uso

----------

